# Odd ooth sequence



## Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

This female laid this ooth a few weeks ago. Small and not shaped correctly ..







Then a few days ago she laid this. Getting better but still small






And then last night she finally got it right! I just hope it is fertile. She spent a week with a male and they did connect but only for like ten minutes a couple times. No idea what they did at night.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmmm... interesting. Maybe she wasn't fertilized at the first ooth laying... then she did some time before she laid the last one. Good luck for fertile hatching on all of them though.  

Hey, is that a cup you got from Yen? :lol:


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

She laid the first one a few weeks ago. The male died not long after that. So she has not been with a male since the first ooth. Container not from Yen. It is a round container I found in the trash a few years back. I got two of them and they work well.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 31, 2009)

I sure hope it hatches for you! You never know, one of the others could turn out!

Oh, both of my females just shed to subadult.  I've never seen an adult female orchid.


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> I sure hope it hatches for you! You never know, one of the others could turn out!Oh, both of my females just shed to subadult.  I've never seen an adult female orchid.


You will soon.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 31, 2009)

Rick said:


> Container not from Yen. It is a round container I found in the trash a few years back. I got two of them and they work well.


Sorry.... looked like it had a mixture of English and Chinese writing on it.


----------



## planetq (Jan 1, 2010)

Is that the Orchid ooth Rick?


----------



## sufistic (Jan 1, 2010)

Your ooth looks better than what we have Rick. Ours was laid about around 24th to the 27th of this month, not really sure as we were in Malaysia.











I witnessed connection for both females lasting for many, many hours. This is their first ooths while in captivity, I have no clue whether they've laid in the wild before or not. Hope they're fertile and hope that yours are fertile as well!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 1, 2010)

The first ooth doesn't look good Rick, but the other two looks good.

Shaik, your orchid ooth looks as good as it gets no worry.  Looking forward to see the red-ant like hatchling by end of Jan or early Feb.

Becky, have you been learning chinese


----------



## Rick (Jan 1, 2010)

calarts_security said:


> Is that the Orchid ooth Rick?


Yep


----------



## sufistic (Jan 1, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Shaik, your orchid ooth looks as good as it gets no worry.  Looking forward to see the red-ant like hatchling by end of Jan or early Feb.


Thanks for your approval Yen, it means a lot. I really can't wait to see the hatchlings.


----------



## ismart (Jan 1, 2010)

Hopefully in a couple months you fellas should have some nymphs. Good luck!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 1, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Becky, have you been learning chinese


No, too busy feeding mantids!



Maybe Rick has! :lol: 

Good luck on both of your ooths, Rick and Shaik!


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> No, too busy feeding mantids!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Rick has! :lol: Good luck on both of your ooths, Rick and Shaik!


Just realized what you were talking about. That is my writing. :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 2, 2010)

Rick said:


> Just realized what you were talking about. That is my writing. :lol:


 :huh: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 2, 2010)

Your all crazy! :lol: Rick, I had an orchid lay two ooths the same day and both were little teardrops, the size of a girls small pinkie, both hatched, one had one and the other 3!


----------



## planetq (Jan 3, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> I sure hope it hatches for you! You never know, one of the others could turn out!Oh, both of my females just shed to subadult.  I've never seen an adult female orchid.


Savor the beauty of the subadults while you can! haha

Once they turn adults initially it is awesome, (Any moment you discover a mantis after its final molt it's awesome of course)

and they are very nice looking as adults, but I do miss how my female orchids looked when they were nymphs.

Good luck!


----------

